
Earth wind map: a forecast of global weather by supercomputers - kposehn
http://earth.nullschool.net/
======
resu
This is the most beautiful 'website' I've seen in a long while.

Are the forecasts updated periodically?

------
kaiku
At what altitude are these wind currents? What is the relationship between
what we see and what one would feel generally close to the ground?

~~~
n3rdy
if you click on the earth text some controls pop up and allow you to select
the height

